# Too much wrist action.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I had to do some gardening today,so did not get to wear a watch this morning.As soon as I had showered in the space of 3 hours I had worn 3 watches







Vostok,Poljot and Raketa all on one wrist,not all at onceDoes anyone wear 2 watches at a time.I cannot stand a watch on my right wrist,just does not feel right,and I keep banging the watch into doors etc,just can't control it









Alex


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi,

I quite often wear two watches, in order to get them a bit of a wind when I get home from work, and although I usually wear a watch on my left wrist, I find that I'm begining to prefer the feel of a watch on my right









Wierd or what


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am left handed,but have always worn a watch on my left wrist.I have on occasion worn a watch on my right,when I have found the crown digs in the back of my hand.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wear as many as you want, as often as you want and to hell with everyone!!

Just enjoy those watches, my friend.

Yes, I have worn two auto watches when they have needed exercise.

Auto watches/ mechanical watches need to be used.

Just use 'em and love 'em!!

Stan.


----------

